
US accused of 'modern piracy' after diversion of masks meant for Europe - NicoJuicy
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/03/mask-wars-coronavirus-outbidding-demand
======
deadlydose
> 3M said Friday it “has no evidence to suggest 3M products have been seized.
> 3M has no record of any order of respirators from China for the Berlin
> police. We cannot speculate where this report originated.” [1]

[1]
[https://www.wsj.com/livecoverage/coronavirus-2020-04-03/card...](https://www.wsj.com/livecoverage/coronavirus-2020-04-03/card/CwH6JrHPWxTgmGUyw4uw)

~~~
jaynetics
The original German source, Tagesspiegel, has a good record, and Berlin's
interior minister would hardly go public with such a drastic statement if he
weren't damn sure an order had been diverted.

------
tssva
Out bidding someone in an open market is now "piracy'?

~~~
jaynetics
Diverting an already purchased good while it is passing through a third
country is not "out-bidding".

